# Sequoia laminate flooring ?



## kyle954 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey everybody, I recently purchased new flooring to be installed. I got it at a local floor and decor outlet store in south florida. It's sequoia 12.3 mm laminate. Anybody else ever used this? If so how'd you like it?
Ill be using floor muffler underlayment with it

Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Sep 9, 2013)

I guess you will just have to tell us how you like it.


----------



## kimibear (Sep 29, 2013)

did they tell you it was a special deal and any of the quarter round or tmolding wont be available


----------



## judyfholmes (Jun 23, 2014)

kyle954 said:


> Hey everybody, I recently purchased new flooring to be installed. I got it at a local floor and decor outlet store in south florida. It's sequoia 12.3 mm laminate. Anybody else ever used this? If so how'd you like it?
> Ill be using floor muffler underlayment with it
> 
> Thanks!



I'd installed that in our kitchen they are quite reliable and long lasting. But recently had installed hardwood floor in our bedroom and found these are slightly cheaper then the sequoia one.


----------

